# OPC Presbytery to consider overture on "Klinean Republication" paradigm



## mvdm (Jul 12, 2013)

This issue will be taken up at a presbytery meeting in September, 2013.

A paper describing the concerns and the overture itself can be found here:

https://sites.google.com/site/mosaiccovenant/home

Pray for wisdom, courage, and insight for the delegates.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 12, 2013)

I for one am grateful! This has been a very enlightening subject for me for the past few years. One that has taken a lot of time for me to digest and get some kind of footing concerning Covenant Theology. Finally! Woo Hoo!


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 12, 2013)

Can someone give the Reader's Digest explanation for this topic? When I've come across Republication, I've immediately hit on the problem that some kind of restatement of the CoW under Moses would obviate the role Jesus fulfills as the second Adam. Also, how does John Fesko fit in all this. I've really liked his preaching.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 12, 2013)

How will this overture effect Estelle, Fesko & Van Drunen?
" " " " " Westminster Seminary California?
What exactly is an overture anyway? And, what is the goal/purpose?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 12, 2013)

Jessica, It isn't overturn. It is overture. Overtures are proposed requests for action to look into situations or matters if I am not mistaken. 

This is my short encouragement I used on my blog to encourage readers to read the booklet.



> http://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.com/2013/07/12/opc-pnw-overture-concerning-the-mosaic-covenant/
> 
> It appears that there has been some concern over recent writings and theological perspectives that some OPC Professors have been teaching. One noted book focused in this discussion is ‘The Law Is Not Of Faith’ edited by Bryan D. Estelle, J. V. Fesko, and David Van Drunen. The teaching that is found to be troublesome is concerning the Republication of the Covenant of Works in the Mosaic.
> 
> ...


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 12, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Jessica, It isn't overturn. It is overture. Overtures are proposed requests for action to look into situations or matters if I am not mistaken.
> 
> This is my short encouragement I used on my blog to encourage readers to read the booklet.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mr. Snyder.
(My auto-correct changed overture to overturn but I've corrected it!)
Sorry about the typo.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 13, 2013)

"A Booklet on Merit in the Doctrine of Republication." at the site in the original post is excellent. Definitely worth reading alongside The Law is Not of Faith to get a handle on the situation.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Thank you Mr. Snyder.
> (My auto-correct changed overture to overturn but I've corrected it!)
> Sorry about the typo.


Computers always think they are smarter than us. Most of the time it does a great job with my misspelling. LOL. I need an editing program that would fix my grammar. I still write like I talk. I think the language I speak isn't even a language. It is just called hillybilly.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 13, 2013)

If this overture were to prove Kline's view of Republication & "these new definitions fail to harmonize with those contained in the Westminster Standards" and/or that they "may lead to other systematic changes in our confessional theology," then what happens? What happens to those within Orthodox/Reformed Presbyterian circles that agree with Kline, Fesko, Estelle, van Drunen etc on the issue of Republication?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2013)

That is for the Presbytery and the General Assembly to decide Jessica. This is an in house discussion right now. So I don't see anything being done about it for a long time* if *it is found to be contrary to the Standards. And that is a big "IF" probably for a lot of people at this time.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 13, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> That is for the Presbytery and the General Assembly to decide Jessica. This is an in house discussion right now. So I don't see anything being done about it for a long time* if *it is found to be contrary to the Standards. And that is a big "IF" probably for a lot of people at this time.



Thanks again!


----------



## mvdm (Jul 15, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> If this overture were to prove Kline's view of Republication & "these new definitions fail to harmonize with those contained in the Westminster Standards" and/or that they "may lead to other systematic changes in our confessional theology," then what happens? What happens to those within Orthodox/Reformed Presbyterian circles that agree with Kline, Fesko, Estelle, van Drunen etc on the issue of Republication?



If any theological construct is found outside the bounds of the confessional standards, then generally speaking the alternatives are repentance by the proponents or discipline of for those who remain unrepentant.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 13, 2016)

Karlberg has published his critique of the OPC report in a special edition of _The Trinity Review_:

http://www.trinityfoundation.org/PD...r of Israel KarlbergonRepublicationReport.pdf

"What the report on republication proves is that the OPC is incapable of correction and truthtelling"

"One would hope that a newly-appointed committee of the OPC would redress the grievous wrong that has been committed with regard to this committee’s reading of the work of Kline and restate the biblical teaching pertaining to the covenants, giving priory to Scripture rather than the Confession."

Sigh.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Karlberg has published his critique of the OPC report in a special edition of _The Trinity Review_:
> 
> http://www.trinityfoundation.org/PD...r of Israel KarlbergonRepublicationReport.pdf
> 
> ...



Yes. I read this last night. The way in which he wrote about Murray was troubling as well. It's sad to see this type of rhetoric. I am also likewise saddened that the OPC won't take a stronger position against Republication.


----------

